# New full member Whitley Bay



## Mon (May 13, 2015)

Have started downloading the POI's. done phone and computer up to now. Next thing is Garmin !! Excited.....been a long time coming. Finally, our own motorhome !!!


----------



## maingate (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum from somebody just across the Tyne. :wave:

Or 'owa the watter' as they say in these parts.


----------



## jeanette (May 14, 2015)

Hi and :welcome:  :camper: Or 'e HIYA pet'


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 14, 2015)

Welcome:banana:


----------



## Deleted member 40316 (May 14, 2015)

Hi Welcome- enjoy your van. We are not far from you either. When we are home


----------



## Mon (May 14, 2015)

HinnyHymer said:


> Hi Welcome- enjoy your van. We are not far from you either. When we are home



Brill user name !


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 14, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Happy wilding.

:welcome::camper::welcome:


----------



## martyncc (May 14, 2015)

*Welcome*

Welcome .... I have very happy memory of Whitley Bay ..... I worked at Dunlop Cramlington for a while ... hope you enjoy you motorhome :wave:


----------



## izwozral (May 14, 2015)

Hi,
Welcome aboard. Have you got the other half of the dog?:wave:


----------



## Mon (May 14, 2015)

izwozral said:


> Hi,
> Welcome aboard. Have you got the other half of the dog?:wave:



Well...not any more....wasn't room for more than half a lab in our teeny weeny MH     :lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 14, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site, hope you enjoy using the van.


----------



## stonedaddy (May 14, 2015)

*Hello*

Hi Welcome to the site. I too have many happy memories of Whitley Bay. Like Martyncc I also worked at Cramlington but at Fastens. I stayed at nearly every BB and hotel in the town that was very lively in those days. I remember staying at the Rex with its great underground ball room. I must have done every pub in the town including the one on the beach run by Stings brother. I think it was called the Dunes. I also stayed at the very famous Royal on the front with its tardy reputation' but great late nights in the all night bars. Yup wish I could go back 35 years and be a middle aged swinger again. Enjoy the new van have fun.
.... Tom ....


----------

